# Blank pillowcases for Sublimation



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm searching for a supplier of white sublimation pillowcases. Rectangle in shape. Not square. Are there Any suppliers out there ?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

MrsShoe said:


> I'm searching for a supplier of white sublimation pillowcases. Rectangle in shape. Not square. Are there Any suppliers out there ?


 
Product Detail for 5001 - DyeTrans.com


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you. Do you know if they ship to Europe ?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

MrsShoe said:


> Thank you. Do you know if they ship to Europe ?


Not sure 

To avoid the shipping cost this is something you can get the fabric and sew or have someone sew that has basic sewing skills. Nothing special about those cases. It is very easy to make your own - we do.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> Not sure
> 
> To avoid the shipping cost this is something you can get the fabric and sew or have someone sew that has basic sewing skills. Nothing special about those cases. It is very easy to make your own - we do.


And cheap.


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Great. Where can I source the fabric suitable for sublimation ?


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

MrsShoe said:


> Great. Where can I source the fabric suitable for sublimation ?


Not sure exactly what is available in Europe, but any fabric store that sells by the yard should have 100% polyester. 

Steve


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you. I assumed that the fabric had to be treated for sublimation. So as long as it is 100% polyester then I can sublimation !


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

MrsShoe said:


> Thank you. I assumed that the fabric had to be treated for sublimation. So as long as it is 100% polyester then I can sublimation !


The general comment to your statement is you are correct - you can sublimate any 100% poly.

With that said all poly does not print with the same quality. If you are going to a fabric store - get a yard and test your colors on it before buying any kind of quantity.


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you. Good advice. Test before I buy......


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

So I managed to source a pillowcase that is 100% polyester. I'm about to test it , but I decided to watch the demo YouTube clip from Conde. I notice they use a spray on the image before they apply to the pillowcase. Do I really need this spray ?


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

No you don't really need it, but it does make the job a bit easier. The purpose of the spray is to hold the image in place while you press it. You can also use heat tape, or even nothing as long as your image does not move while pressing. I do recommend the spray. It doesn't have to be from them though. I've read that you can get positioning spray from a fabric store.


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you. I have heat tape so I used it to hold the image in place. 50 seconds at 400 degrees. 
Result: amazing sharp image. 
Thank you to everyone for the advice.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

3M Scotch Weld 75 is repositional spray adhesive that can withstand temperatures used in heat pressing, and doesn't interfere with the print/transfer process. Does a much better job of holding transfer papers to fabrics than tape can, as it holds the whole of the paper, not just the edges.


----------



## MrsShoe (Oct 5, 2012)

Another question re sublimation.
I have a customer that wants a cat in the hat pillowcase. I'm thinking white pillowcase with red horizontal stripes and then the logo that she wants. It's a one off for a friend. 
Can I do the red stripes in flex cut and then the logo / image in sublimation ? 
I'm using a 100% polyester pillowcase.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

keep it simple and just do the whole thing as sublimation


----------



## WindoraBug (May 29, 2013)

Sprayway 66c adhesive is the EXACT same spray that is sold by the supplier mentioned. And when I say exact, I mean to the "T". I highly regard using the spray as well, and also suggest if you'd rather pay $7 a can than $15, get yourself a case of the sprayway 66c.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

yes to all the above, cut and sew. 100% poly. good luck. what if i sent conde stuff as a b-day present to you?










5 poly


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

You can also use Wilflex Hot-Tak which was initially designed for the textile industry. It also works great for metal items such as two-sided dog tags.


Steve


----------



## mtmsp2011 (Aug 16, 2016)

you said you found a sours for 100% polyester. could you tell me where from? I've been looking forever. I'm looking for bulk and good price. thanks


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

MrsShoe said:


> Another question re sublimation.
> I have a customer that wants a cat in the hat pillowcase. I'm thinking white pillowcase with red horizontal stripes and then the logo that she wants. It's a one off for a friend.
> Can I do the red stripes in flex cut and then the logo / image in sublimation ?
> I'm using a 100% polyester pillowcase.


If you really want to use flex cut and sublimation, I would suggest doing the sublimation logo first as to keep a flat surface and then applying the flex cut second.


----------

